# Mainboard für Intel Xeon gesucht



## liquidbeats (3. Juli 2006)

Guten Abend,

wollte mal Fragen ob jemand ein Dual CPU Mainboard kennt, welches den Intel Xeon dual core unterstützt?
Bisher habe ich ein Mainbord finden können welches zwar über 2 Sockel verfügt, jedoch nicht die Dual Core Variante der CPU Unterstützt.

Kennt da irgendjemand ein Board?


Danke
Grüße


----------



## metno (27. Juli 2006)

Schau dir mal diese an:
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a208634.html
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a203548.html

Ich hoffe ich habe geholfen


----------

